# Just joined the Gaggia club!!



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I've only just joined the forum about a week ago and am thrilled about getting my first espresso machine from a fellow forum member really well wrapped and in great condition.







I just enjoyed a cup of hot milk as I don't have a grinder yet but hopefully I sort that soon HAHA OK so I'm about to run down to Tesco for some Illy Red... Happy days.







it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That machine is in great condition for it's age!

The gold Gaggia Classic I have does not have the original steam arm. It finishes it off nicely, although you will probably want to swap out for a Rancilio steam arm at some point

You should get years of use out of it.


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, I bought an arm in for sale section yesterday! Did you manage to get the nut off the original arm without damaging it? On another note I hope the wife is happy with it when she gets home, its slightly narrower and much better looking than our old filter machine.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine was pre-fitted by its previous owner.

Don't worry about the space now. In a short space of time you will have a whole coffee corner...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Savo said:


> Well I've only just joined the forum about a week ago and am thrilled about getting my first espresso machine from a fellow forum member really well wrapped and in great condition.


Your Classic sure looks shiny and well cared for. Don't forget to replenish the boiler after steaming by turning on the brew switch until the spluttering stops - your boiler element will thank you for that piece of love and kindness.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Grea machine... well done mate. I've had mine for a few months now. I've done the steam arm mod, the OPV mod and regularly descale and backflush. Let me know if you need any advice


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> Grea machine... well done mate. I've had mine for a few months now. I've done the steam arm mod, the OPV mod and regularly descale and backflush. Let me know if you need any advice


Tony, did you notice much of a difference with the OPV mod? Was it easy to do?


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, starting to feel a bit sick now, too much coffee. Right I was emailed instructions with the machine, I'm switching on the 1st switch for about 5 mins, then pressing the 3rd switch for about 25 seconds for the shot, then pressing the middle button until the light comes back on & then steaming the milk. Then I'm chucking the milk & shot into a mug and drinking it







. I have ordered a milk thermometer, jug & cappuccino cups.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Tony, did you notice much of a difference with the OPV mod? Was it easy to do?


Easy peasy mate.... as long as you have a socket set?






bit shaky but it worked for me


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you use that type of gauge connected to the wand?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

No mate, I used one that screwed into the bottom of the pf. CoffeeChap does the OPV mods all the time and says that most require a 90 degree turn anti clockwise. My pressure gauge was a bit faulty so I just went with that. I now don't get any spluttering and the shots seem a little smoother.


----------

